# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  خراسان : المصطلح والدلالة التاريخية د/ جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني

## فالح الحجية

*خراسان : المصطلح والدلالة التاريخية د/ جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني**انقسم الجغرافيون في دلالة ومعنى كلمة خراسان فمنهم من أعادها إلى أحد أولاد سام بن نوح، وآخرون عزو التسمية إلى خيراتها الكثيرة، وذهب آخرون إلى كونها مطلع الشمس.**فابن الفقيه (ت320هـ/932م) ([1])، الذي تزامنت حياته وعطاؤه العلمي مع الاطار الزمني الذي يتناوله هذا البحث، يرجح أصل التسمية إلى خراسان بن عالم بن سام بن نوح، ويؤكد أن "خراسان وهيطل ابنا عالم بن سام بن نوح لما تبلبلت الألسن في يوم واحد، فنزلوا بلادهم التي هي تسمى بهم إلى اليوم، فأما  هيطل فولده من وراء نهر بلخ، وتسمى تلك البلاد الهياطلة، وبقي خراسان من هذا الجانب".**ويرى آخرون أن الكلمة تتألف من شطرين فـ"خر" معناها "كُل" أما "أسان" فتعني "سهل" أو "بلا تعب"، وبهذا تصبح "كُل بلا تعب"([2])، الأمر الذي ينطبق على خيرات خراسان الكثيرة كما ستوضحه الصفحات التالية، إلا أن هناك رأياً ثالثاً فيه كثير من الصواب ويرجح على سابقيه، بل أن العديد من البلدانيين يتفقون على أن "خر" تعني "الشمس" بالدارية، وأما "أسان" فهي موضع الشيء ومكانه، فيصبح المعنى "مكان الشمس" أو "مطلع الشمس"([3]).**ومثلما أختلف اللغويون والبلدانيون في أصل تسمية خراسان اختلفوا بحدودها، وهذا التأطير الجغرافي يدخل به الجانب السياسي، فالجغرافيون العرب حددوا اقليم خراسان من جهة  الشرق باقليم سجستان والهند، ومن غربها صحراء الغز وجرجان، ومن شمالها بلاد ما وراء النهر، ومن الجنوب صحراء فارس وقومس إلى نواحي جبال الديلم مع جرجان وطبرستان والري وقزوين([4]).**وقسّم عدد من البلدانيين القدامى المعمورة على أقاليم، فوضعوا خراسان ضمن الإقليم الرابع وفي الربع الأول من ربع المشرق الذي يمثل ربع المملكة([5])، وهناك من ذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك وعد خراسان* اسماً يشمل كل بلدان العجم، فقد أشار ابن حبان البستي([6]) (ت354هـ/965م) إلى ذلك صراحة: "أما خراسان فهو اسم يقع على بلدان العجم جملة وإن كان كل ناحية منها لها اسم منفصل تعرف به، لأن كل بلد الغالب على أهل الرطانة فهو داخل في جملة خراسان".**ولا بد من الإشارة إلى أن إقليم خراسان ضم تضاريساً مختلفة ففيه سهول واسعة غمرته أنهار كثيرة، ولهذا فهي سهول غنية بمواردها الطبيعية وتنوع منتجاتها الزراعية، وفي شمالها الشرقي مناطق رعوية تمتد عبر الأراضي الصينية والروسية، وهذا وحده جعلها مركزاً للاحتكاك التجاري والحضاري، فاسهمت في نشر الإسلام حتى وصل إلى حوض الفولغا وهضبة  التبت. كما أن توافر الموارد الزراعية اسهم في استقرار السكان وإقامة المدن والقرى، ومن ثم ازدهار التجارة جراء وفرة  الإنتاج الزراعي فضلاً عن وجود مراكز صناعية عديدة في مرو وهراة ونيسابور، وكل تلك العوامل جعلت من مدن خراسان وأرباعها، تضم قوة عسكرية عدت الأكثر ضمن إقليم المشرق ركن الإسلام المحكم وحصنه الأعظم([7]).**ويبدو أن لخراسان مكانة سياسية واقتصادية سبقت وصول الإسلام إليها، إذ قسمت إدارياً أبان العصر الساساني على أربعة أقسام إدارية، وحكم كل قسم منها مرزبان، وحكم أولئك المرازبة اصبهبذ يقال له "باذوسبان"، فهناك ربع يتبع مرزبان مرو الشاهجان وأعمالها، وربع آخر إلى مرزبان بلخ وطخارستان، وثالث مرزبان لهراة وبوشنج وباذغيس وسجستان، ورابع لمرزبان ما وراء النهر بخارى والشاش والصغد([8]).**وبقي التقسيم الإداري لخراسان في القرنين الأول والثاني الهجري على ما هو عليه، فعندما فتحها العرب المسلمون على يد عبدالله بن عامر أبقاها أرباعاً، نيسابور ومرو وهراة وبلخ([9]). ويبدو أن الظروف والأحوال التي رافقت تكوين الدولة الإسلامية هي التي حتمت على أولي الأمر التركيز على توسيع رقعة الدولة وحماية حدودها وضبط الأمن فيها، فضلاً عن تنظيم علاقتها بالخلافة ولا سيما في الأمور المالية والإدارية، والأهم من ذلك ما فرضته تعاليم الإسلام وأولها التسامح مع المجتمعات التي ضموها إلى الدولة الإسلامية الواسعة الأرجاء([10])، إلا أنه لابد من الإشارة إلى أن تقسيم خراسان الإداري شهد تغيراً واضحاً بعد استقرار الأوضاع السياسية، ففي خراسان مثلاً أبان العصر العباسي، ومنذ مطلع
القرن الثالث الهجري ألغيَّ التقسيم الرباعي وظهر نظام الكور الذي نفذ في
زمن الطاهريين([11])، إلا أن ما يجدر ذكره أن أسماء الأرباع بقيت هي
الأسماء المستعملة ، فقد ذكر أبو زيد البلخي([12]) (ت322هـ/933م)
والاصطخري([13]) (ت341هـ/952م) بأن لخراسان أربع كور "تجمع على الأعمال وتفرق فإن أعظمها نيسابور، ومرو، وهراة، وبلخ". وإذا غدت مرو وبلخ عاصمتي خراسان بعد الفتح الإسلامي فإن الأمر  تغير بعد قيام  الإمارة الطاهرية إذ نقلت دار الإمارة إلى نيسابور  وغدت عاصمة للإقليم([14]).**شغلت خراسان حيزاً كبيراً من كتب البلدانيين العرب فوصفوها وصفاً دقيقاً سواء في تسليط الضوء على تاريخها أو مواردها الطبيعية والاقتصادية دون إهمال معالمها الحضارية، وسنلقي الضوء على ثلاثة من هذه الأرباع فقط بقدر تعلق الأمر بموضوع البحث الذي يمثل أرباع نيسابور، ومرو الشاهجان، وبلخ، أما بلاد ما وراء النهر فهي خارج نطاق البحث هذا.**كانت نيسابور أكثر مدن خراسان أهمية([15])، وهي التي تمثل الربع الغربي
من خراسان، والتي يقال أن اسمها نسبة إلى سابور* الذي قام ببنائها([16])، كما
أطلق عليها أيضاً اسم "أبر شهر"([17])، وهناك من البلدانيين من يسميها "ايرا**نشهر"([18])*.**ووثقَّ كثير من المؤرخين ثراء نيسابور الاقتصادي ودورها العلمي فعدها الثعالبي([19]) "سُرة خراسان وغرتها"، أما المؤرخ والجغرافي المقدسي([20])، فوصف عمرانها وسعة مساحتها بقوله "وهي كورة واسعة جليلة الرساتيق والضياع والقنى"، ويؤكد ذلك السمعاني([21]) بقوله أنها "أحسن مدينة وأجمعها للخيرات بخراسان"، فهذا الجغرافي الاصطخري([22]) يدون وصفة لطبيعتها وعمرانها، فيشير إلى انها مدينة جميلة في مستوى الأرض وأبنيتها من طين، قديمة البناء وفيها ربض كبير آهل بالسكان يحيط بها، ومسجد جامع في ربضها ولها أربعة أبواب وهي عامرة بالرساتيق، وعد نيسابور "قلباً لما حولها من البلاد والأقطار"، مؤكداً ان ليس بخراسان مدينة أصح هواءً ولا أكبر من نيسابور، وأشار إلى نقطة في غاية الأهمية وهي أنها امتازت بكثرة إنتاجها الثياب القطنية والابريسم، وتصدر إنتاجها إلى سائر البلاد الإسلاميّة([23])، وهذا يعني أنها كانت متطورة في إنتاجها الصناعي ولا سيما صناعة الأنسجة. وفضلاً عن تلك الصناعة فإنها امتازت بوفرة الأحجار الكريمة ولاسيما الفيروز الذي يعد من نفائس الجواهر فيها([24])، فلا عجب إذا ما غدت مركزاً للنشاط الاقتصادي([25]). وأطرى القزويني([26]) عليها بأنها "أحسن بلاد الله وأطيبها"، وقال عنها أحد الشعراء:**ليس في الأرض مثل نيسابور              بلد طيب ورب غفـــور([27])**ويضم ربع نيسابور عدداً من المدن والرساتيق والكور مثل: باذغيس، بوشنج، طوس، قوهستان، فضلاً عن كورة هراة التي عدت واحدة من أعظم الكور في خراسان، وأتخذها الولاة قصبة ولاية خراسان لأهميتها([28])، إذ امتازت بعمارتها وسعة مساحتها([29])، ولخص القزويني([30]) أهميتها بقوله "ما كان بخراسان مدينة أجل ولا أعمر ولا أحصن ولا أكثر خيراً منها، بها بساتين كثيرة ومياه غزيرة"، وأكد تلك الصفات ياقوت الحموي([31])، سواء بسعة رزقها وكثرة أهلها وأسواقها العامرة، كما تمتعت هراة بنشاط وحركة تجارية مزدهرة مع باقي المدن الخراسانية، بل هي محط لإنزال الحمولات الآتية من فارس إلى خراسان([32]).**أما مرو الشاهجان فتعد الربع الشمالي لإقليم خراسان، وهي ايضاً من أشهر مدن الإقليم، حتى قيل عنها "ملكة الدنيا"([33])، إذ يمر بها نهر المرغاب الذي يتفرع إلى جداول عديدة([34])، ويرى البلدانيون أن المدينة القديمة تعود إلى ذي القرنين([35]). وسماها العرب "أم خراسان"([36])، واشتهرت بالمنسوجات الرقيقة "الشاهجاني"([37])، وتميزت بمساجدها الثلاثة([38])، وللمدينة أربعة أبواب، ويشير ابن حوقل([39]) إلى أهمية مرو العسكرية إذ كانت منطلق المسلمين في بداية الأمر .**أما مدن ربع مرو وكورها فأشهرها: ابيورد، آمل الشط، خوارزم، زم، سرخس، الطالقان، مرو الروذ، ونسا([40]).**أما ربع بلخ فقيل عن بلخ المدينة الشهيرة بأنها مدينة خراسان العظمى([41])، وسمّتها بعض المصادر بالإسكندرية لأن الاسكندر الأول قام ببنائها([42]).**اشتهرت بخيراتها وغلالها الكثيرة التي تحمل إلى أنحاء خراسان وخوارزم([43])، وفيها أسواق وصناعات، ويتوسط المسجد المدينة وتحيطه الأسواق([44]).**ومثل معظم المدن القديمة فللمدينة سور له أبواب ويمر بها نهر دهاس الذي يسقي رساتيقها، وتحف المدينة البساتين والكروم([45]). ومن أجمل وأشمل الأوصاف ذلك الوصف الذي ذكره المقدسي([46]) "بحسن موقعها وسعة طرقها وبهجة شوارعها وكثرة  أنهارها والتفاف شجرها وصفاء مائها واشراق قصورها وسور مدينتها ومسجد جامعها واحكام صنعته وجلالة موضعه ليس بأقاليم العجم مثلها حسناً ويساراً".**وأشهر مدن بلخ الجوزجان، والباميان، والفارياب وكابل وغزنة، وقندهار وجيلان
وخلم([47]).**وأخيراً لا بد من الإشارة  إلى أن ما تمتعت به خراسان من موارد اقتصادية    كبيرة كل ذلك ساعد على رخاء اقتصادي متميز ظهر على نحو واضح ، في رغبة سكانها في طلب العلم والثقافة وعلى نطاق واسع ولا سيما أن فيها تيارات فكرية   مختلفة دينياً ومذهبياً وعقائدياً([48])، فأستحقت خراسان المكانة العلمية والفكرية المرموقة التي وصلت إليها ، وأغلب أراضي خراسان التاريخية اليوم ، هي ضمن ، أفغانستان المعاصرة   .*([1]))     ابن الفقيه، أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد  الهمذاني (ت320هـ)، مختصر كتاب البلدان، ليدن، مطبعة بريل، 1302هـ، ص314. 

([2])      البكري، أبو عبيدعبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الأندلسي (ت487هـ)، معجم ما استعجم
من أسماء البلاد والمواضع، ط1، تحقيق مصطفى السقا، القاهرة، د. ط، 1364هـ/1945م، ص489؛ ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، م2، ص409؛ الحميري، محمد بن عبدالمنعم (ت723هـ أو 727هـ)، الروض المعطار في خبر الأقطار، تحقيق إحسان عباس، لبنان، دار القلم للطباعة، 1975م، ص214. 

([3])      السمعاني، أبو سعد عبدالكريم بن محمد بن منصور الخراساني المروزي (ت562هـ) الأنساب، تقديم محمد أحمد حلاق، بيروت، لبنان، دار إحياء التراث العربي ،
 1999م، م2، ص139؛ ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، م2، ص409؛ ابن الأثير، اللباب في تهذيب الأنساب، بغداد، مكتبة المثنى، د. ت، جـ1، ص229؛ أبو الفداء، = = عماد الدين إسماعيل بن نور الدين محمد بن على الملك المظفر (ت732هـ)، تقويم البلدان، باريس، دار الطباعة  السلطانية، 1840م، ص441؛ ينظر ايوار "خراسان"، دائرة المعارف الإسلامية، م8، ص482. 

([4])      الاصطخري، أبو إسحق إبراهيم بن محمد الكرخي (ت341هـ)، مسالك الممالك، تحقيق محمد جابر عبدالحق الحسيني، مراجعة محمد شفيق غربال، القاهرة، مطابع دار القلم، 1961م، ص145؛ ابن حوقل، أبو القاسم محمد بن علي النصيبي (ت367هـ)، صورة الأرض، بيروت، منشورات  دار مكتبة الحياة  ، 1979، ص358. 

([5])      اليعقوبي، البلدان، ص33؛ ينظر الحديثي، قحطان عبدالستار، أرباع خراسان، البصرة، مطابع دار الحكمة للطباعة والنشر، 1990، ص19. 

*         علماً بأن خراسان في الوقت الحاضر مقسمة بين ثلاث دول هي الاتحاد السوفيتي، وافغانستان، وإيران والاغلبية لافغانستان. باريزي، إبراهيم باستاني، يعقوب بن الليث الصفار، ترجمة وتعليق محمد فتحي الريس، د. م، دار الرائد العربي، د. ت، ص109؛ لسترنج، بلدان الخلافة الشرقية، ترجمة وتعليق بشير فرنسيس وكوركيس عواد، بغداد، مطبعة الرابطة، 1373هـ/1954م، ص423.

([6])      البستي، محمد بن حبان (ت354هـ)، مشاهير علماء الأمصار، عني بتصحيحه م. فلا يشهمرا، د. م، مطبعة   لجنة التأليف والترجمة والنشر، 1379هـ/1959م، ص59. 

([7])      ابن حوقل، صورة الأرض، ص361-395؛ المقدسي، شمس الدين أبو عبدالله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر البناء المعروف بالبشاري (ت375هـ)، أحسن التقاسيم في معرفة الإقليم، ط2، ليدن، مطبعة بريل، 1906م، ص206؛ ينظر الحديثي، أرباع خراسان، ص18-19؛ فوزي، فاروق عمر، الإدارة العربية لبلاد فارس في القرن الأول الهجري، مجلة المؤرخ العربي، العدد 34، السنة 13، 1987م، ص114. 

([8])      ابن خرداذبه، ابو القاسم عبيدالله بن عبدالله (ت نحو 300هـ)، المسالك والممالك، بغداد، مكتبة المثنى، د. ت، ص18؛ ابن الفقيه، البلدان، ص321-322؛ ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، م2، ص409-410؛ ينظر الحديثي، أرباع خراسان، ص19؛ المسعودي، نجم عيدان إبراهيم، خراسان في العصر العباسي الأول دراسة في
 أحوالها السياسية والإدارية، 132-205هـ، رسالة دكتوراه، كلية الآداب، جامعة بغداد، 1995، ص40؛ ايوار، "خراسان"، دائرة المعارف الإسلامية، م8، ص282. 

([9])      اليعقوبي، أحمد بن واضح (ت284هـ)، تاريخ اليعقوبي، النجف، مطبعة الغرى، 1358هـ، جـ2، ص144؛ المقدسي، المطهر بن طاهر (ت355هـ)، البدء والتاريخ، باريس، د. ط، 1907م، ص79؛ الثعالبي، أبو منصور عبدالملك بن محمد بن إسماعيل (ت429هـ)، لطائف المعارف، تحقيق إبراهيم الأبياري وحسن كامل الصيرفي، مصر، دار إحياء الكتب العربية، 1960م، ص203؛ شيخ الربوة، شمس الدين محمد بن أبي طالب الأنصاري الدمشقي (ت727هـ)، نخبة الدهر وعجائب البحر، بطر سبورغ،
د. ط، 1865م، ص223. 

([10])     الحديثي، أرباع خراسان، ص20-21؛ المسعودي، خراسان، ص43؛ العلي، صالح أحمد، إدارة خراسان، مجلة كلية الآداب، جامعة بغداد، العدد 15، 1972م، ص313. 

([11])     الحديثي، أرباع خراسان، ص22. 

([12])     البلخي، أبو زيد أحمد بن سهل (ت322هـ)، مخطوطة صور الأقاليم، المكتية المركزية، جامعة البصرة، تحت رقم 637، نسخة مصورة بالمايكروفلم عن نسخة مكتبة الحكيم العامة، النجف الأشرف، تحت رقم 632، ورقة رقم 112. 

([13])     مسالك الممالك، ص145. 

([14])     اليعقوبي، البلدان، ص67؛ ابن حوقل، صورة الأرض، ص363؛ الثعالبي، لطائف المعارف، ص201. 

([15])     بوزورث، "نيسابور"، دائرة  المعارف الإسلامية، ط1، أ. جي. بريل تحرير م. ت هوتسما، ت. و. أرنولد، ر. ناسيت، ر. هارتمان، إشراف محمد سمير سرحان، الشارقة، طبعة مركز الشارقة للإبداع الفكري، الشارقة، 1419هـ/ 1988م، جـ32،
ص10007، وينظر الحديثي قحطان، أرباع خراسان، ص220؛ الحديثي، ظفار، مدينة نيشابور، دراسة في الجغرافية التاريخية، رسالة ماجستير، جامعة بغداد، كلية الآداب، 2003م، ص46.  

*         سابور هو ثاني ملوك الساسانيين الفرس. الطبري، تاريخ الرسل والملوك، جـ2،
 ص58، 61؛ ينظر لتسرنج، بلدان الخلافة الشرقية، ص424.

([16])     الطبري، تاريخ الرسل والملوك، جـ2، ص58؛ ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، جـ4،
ص857؛ الحميري، الروض المعطار، ص88؛ شيخ الربوة، نخبة الدهر، ص225. 

([17])     الاصطخري، مسالك الممالك، م1، ص145؛ ابن حوقل، صورة الأرض، ص361؛ ابن الوردي، سراج الدين أبو حفص عمر (ت681هـ)، خريدة العجائب وفريدة الغرائب، باعتناء أحمد سعد علي، بيــــروت، المكتبة الشعبية، د. ت، ص160.= = و"أبرشهر" تعني مدينة الغيم وظهرت بهذا الاسم في الدراهم التي ضربت في العهدين الأموي والعباسي، لسترنج، بلدان الخلافة الشرقية، ص424. 

([18])     المقدسي، أحسن التقاسيم، ص299؛ ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، م2، ص857؛ ينظر Honigmann. E, “Nishapur”, EI2, Leiden, Brill, 1987, vol. VI, P. 928. .
*       ويذكر ياقوت أيضاً إلى ان "أيرا نشهر" أطلقت على مدينة أخرى غير نيسابور، معجم البلدان، م4، ص857. 

([19])     لطائف المعارف، ص191. 

([20])     أحسن التقاسيم، ص299. 

([21])     السمعاني، الأنساب، م4، ص456، ينظر: الحديثي، ظفار، مدينة نيشابور،ص46-47.

([22])     مسالك الممالك، ص145-146. 

([23])     المصدر نفسه والصفحة نفسها. 

([24])     الثعالبي، ثمار القلوب في المضاف والمنسوب، تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، مصر، دار نهضة مصر للطبع والنشر، 1384هـ/1965م، ص540؛ لطائف= =المعارف، ص191؛ ابن الوردي، خريدة العجائب، ص161؛ النويري، شهاب الدين أحمد بن عبدالوهاب (ت733هـ)، نهاية الآرب في فنون الأدب، القاهرة، مطابع كوستا تسوماس وشركاه، د. ت، جـ1، ص363. 

([25])     بوزورث "نيسابور"، دائرة المعارف الإسلامية، جـ32، ص10007؛ الحديثي، ظفار، مدينة نيشابور،  ص98-100. 

([26])     القزويني، زكريا بن محمد بن محمود (ت622هـ)، آثار البلاد وأخبار العباد، بيروت، دار صادر، د. ت، ص473. 

([27])     الثعالبي، لطائف المعارف، ص195؛ ابن الوردي، خريدة العجائب، ص161. 

([28])     اليعقوبي، البلدان، ص42؛ الاصطخري، مسالك الممالك، ص146؛ ابن حوقل، صورة الأرض، ص363، 366؛ المقدسي، أحسن التقاسيم، ص295، 298، 300؛ ينظر الحديثي، أرباع خراسان، ص21. 

([29])     اليعقوبي، البلدان، ص44؛ ابن رسته، أبو علي أحمد بن عمر (ت300هـ)، الأعلاق النفيسة، ليدن، مطبعة بريل، 1891م، ص183. 

([30])     آثار البلاد وأخبار العباد، ص481. 

([31])     معجم البلدان، م4، ص958، ينظر: الحديثي، ظفار، مدينة نيشابور، ص17، 46. 

([32])     الاصطخري، مسالك الممالك، ص150؛ المقدسي، أحسن التقاسيم، ص324، الحميري، الروض المعطار، ص595. 

([33])     فامبري، تاريخ بخارى، ص73. 

([34])     الاصطخري، مسالك الممالك، ص148؛ لسترنج، بلدان الخلافة  الشرقية، ص439. 

([35])     الاصطخري، مسالك الممالك، ص147؛ ابن الفقيه، البلدان، ص316؛ ابن حوقل، صورة الأرض، ص364؛ ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، م4، ص507؛ ابن الوردي، خريدة العجائب، ص161. 

([36])     الثعالبي، لطائف المعارف، ص401؛ ثمار القلوب، ص542؛ ابن الوردي، خريدة العجائب، ص161؛ الحميري، الروض المعطار، ص532. 

([37])     ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، م4، ص507؛ المشترك وضعاً والمفترق صقعاً، ليدن، 1846، مصورة من قبل مكتبة المثنى ببغداد ومؤسسة الخانجي بمصر، ص395. 

([38])     ابن حوقل، صورة الأرض، ص364؛ الحميري، الروض المعطار، ص533. 

([39])     صورة الأرض، ص365. 

([40])     المقدسي، أحسن التقاسيم، ص299؛ ياقوت الحموي، معجمم البلدان، م4، ص506؛ المشترك وضعاً والمفترق صقعاً، ص395. 

([41])     اليعقوبي، البلدان، ص50؛ الحميري، الروض المعطار، ص96. 

([42])     ابن الفقيه، البلدان، ص317؛ ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، م1، ص713. 

([43])     ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، م1، ص713؛ البغدادي، صفي الدين عبد المؤمن بن عبدالحق (ت739هـ)، مراصد الإطلاع على أسماء الأمكنة والبقاع، ط1، تحقيق وتعليق علي محمد البجاوي، مصر، دار إحياء الكتب العربية، عيسى البابي الحلبي وشركاه، 1373هـ/ 1954م، جـ1، ص217. 

([44])     الحميري، الروض المعطار، ص96.  

([45])     الاصطخري، مسالك الممالك، ص155-156؛ ابن حوقل، صورة الأرض، ص373. 

([46])     أحسن التقاسيم، ص302. 

([47])     المقدسي، أحسن التقاسيم، ص195، ياقوت الحموي، معجم البلدان، م1، ص481؛ م2، ص149، 465، م3، ص491، 888؛ الحميري، الروض المعطار، ص96.

([48])     المقدسي، أحسن التقاسيم، ص323، 336؛ ينظر: الكيلاني ، جمال الدين فالح ، الامام ابو حنيفة النعمان : الاصل والموطن ، مجلة فكر حر ،2011.

----------

